# TTC while BF



## Tammy1975 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, I am a newbie here. We've been ttc since Dec but I am still BF and while my cycle is back, I don't know for sure I am ovulating.
I have been using ovulation sticks but never seem to get a line darker than the control line or any pattern e.g. lines getting darker then lighter. This month I am totall confused.
Could I get some feedback on my tests?



I've been testing twice a day and they go from left to right- oldest on far left. I tested twice today and this evening's looks negative but this morning looks like it may have almost been positive. I have never ever had a test line darker than a control - just almost as dark :-(

/links


----------

